
Ex-Apple Designer Aims To Kill Reading - thesash
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665397/after-trying-to-kill-math-an-ex-apple-designer-aims-to-kill-reading
======
thesash
Direct link to the prototype: <http://worrydream.com/Tangle/>

